# Cheverly Sports Fair Bloodworms



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

In case anyone is going to Cheverly's... just stopped By for some bait. I called them to check if they had BW's but all i got was that internet/fax noise. So i go up there and it seems the place is under construction. You can still buy BW but in the liquor store half. A man asked me what I wanted. All they have are bloodworms and night crawlers. Mr Kim was no where to seen. Oh also bloodworms are $11.50 now, but they are bigger than a few weeks ago when they were like $10.50.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i believe on sundays it might be like that,


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was there yesterday to pick up some line and it was business as usual, and Mr.Kim was there


----------

